
IPhone Dev Team releases 3.0 Jailbreak and more. - Oompa
http://blog.iphone-dev.org/post/126465561/trois-drei-h-rom
======
dschobel
_SIM Free/SP Unlocked/Factory Unlocked iPhone 3G This model of iPhone 3G
doesn’t have an Service Provider lock (aka factory unlocked) and you are able
to put any SIM card into the phone and get service._

Where can you buy these? Iphone + anyone but ATT would be heaven.

~~~
jodrellblank
In the UK, at www.play.com

They're taking pre-orders for the 3GS at £999 for the 32GB version. Ouch.

~~~
tennisman120
is there any way to get one in the us? could someone provide me with a list of
websites?

------
Oompa
Just updated. Went really smoothly.

------
quizbiz
Where is the 3.0 ipsw download?

~~~
spicyj
Just download it from iTunes when you autoupdate.

~~~
quizbiz
PwnageTool asks for the firm bundle.

~~~
Oompa
If you've downloaded it through iTunes, PwnageTool will find it, and allow you
to pick it.

------
raptrex
worked for me, now i just need to install winterboard again

